# Lizenzfahrer beim Hobbyrennen



## FRR2009 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich rauskriege, ob bei einem Hobby-MTB-Marathon Lizenzfahrer (illegal) am Start sind? 
Mitfahren dürften diese zwar, aber nur außer Konkurrenz!

Gibt es außer der Ehrlichkeit der Fahrer und der Keule BDR/Landesradsportverbände noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Gruß

FFR


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

FRR2009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich rauskriege, ob bei einem Hobby-MTB-Marathon Lizenzfahrer (illegal) am Start sind?
> Mitfahren dürften diese zwar, aber nur außer Konkurrenz!
> ...



Nein, gibt es nicht.
Es gibt kein öffentlich einsehbares 'Register' der Lizenzfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2009)

Solange bei Rennanmeldungen nicht bspw der Perso abgefragt wird, wirst du keine Schnitte haben jemandem nachzuweisen, dass er Lizenzler ist.
Theoretisch könnte Sabine Spitz dich als "Susanne Meyer" längen - gut, man würde sie erkennen, aber man versteht was ich meine, oder?
(Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für bekannte(re) Lizenzler.)


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## racing_basti (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht.
> Es gibt kein öffentlich einsehbares 'Register' der Lizenzfahrer.



doch gibt es: 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Fahrerdetails


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> doch gibt es:
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Fahrerdetails



Danke.
War in dem Punkt nicht ganz auf der aktuellen Höhe.


----------



## curtis-schorsch (13. Juli 2009)

und was soll das? die lizenz ist doch nur ein zettel, kann jeder haben, macht ihn aber nicht schneller. also wen interessierts?


----------



## FRR2009 (13. Juli 2009)

@ racing_basti: DANKE! Super Link 

@curtis-schorsch: Frag mal beim Verband nach 


Nochmals danke und noch 'nen schönen Abend


FRR


----------



## curtis-schorsch (13. Juli 2009)

gut, dann anders. was ist mit denen die in der hobbyklasse alle stehen lassen und sich trotzdem weigern ne lizenz zu lösen. oder ab wann muss man mit lizenz fahren und bis wann darf man noch ohne?


----------



## Unrest (14. Juli 2009)

Man muss nicht.


----------



## FRR2009 (14. Juli 2009)

und was ist wenn der nicht-Lizenzfahrer den Lizenzfahrer beim Verband anschwärzt, daß dieser an einem nicht vom Verband genehmigten Rennen mitgefahren ist?


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2009)

FRR2009 schrieb:


> und was ist wenn der nicht-Lizenzfahrer den Lizenzfahrer beim Verband anschwärzt, daß er an einem nicht vom Verband genehmigten Rennen mitgefahren ist?



Deine Probleme moechte ich haben, das ist ja wohl voellig daneben!

Eine Lizenz ist kein Leistungsnachweis!
Es gibt auch Hobbyfahrer die viele Lizenzfahrer ganz schoen alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRR2009 (14. Juli 2009)

als Veranstalter/Organisator kannst Du dich dann mit solchen emails rumärgern:





Mir persönlich ist es ja "Wurschd", da auch in Albstadt einige lizenlose schnelle waren als Lizenzfahrer.
Bei den Hobbyfahrer wird aber oft *Lizenzfahrer = Profi *gedacht.

Für mich ist's erledigt; wir werden beim Start darauf hinweisen und damit solls für uns gut sein.

Gruß

FRR


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2009)

Sorry, mein Fehler, ich hatte deine Posts voellig falsch verstanden.
Ich denke du machst das schon richtig


----------



## curtis-schorsch (14. Juli 2009)

@FRR2009: jetzt habe ich auch verstanden, dass du aus sicht eines veranstalters fragst. hoffe das hat für euch keine auswirkungen, denn eigentlich ist es ja total egal. 

und die hobbyfahrer die denken sie fahren gegen gedopte profis nur weil jemand ne lizenz hat sollen lieber mal überlegen warum die ersten 10 des hobby rennens keine lizenz haben. irgendwann steht jeder aufm treppchen wenn man die starter in alle möglichen klassen einteilt. die eigene leistung wird ja nicht dadurch geschmälert, dass schnellere am start sind bzw mit gewertet werden.


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Juli 2009)

offiziell dürfen lizenzfahrer ja nicht an hobbyrennen bzw. rennen die nicht vom bdr abgesegnet werden starten. sie machen es aber und keinen interessiert es. ist ja auch nicht schlimm. aber als veranstalter könnte man sich ja mal überlegen, ob man nicht eine extra klasse lizenz ausschreibt, so dass diese fahrer aus den hobbyklassen rausgefiltert werden. So hätte der hobbyfahrer für sich eine realistisches ergebnis in seiner ak. im eifel mosel cup (XC) oder in der bsn trophy wird gezeigt, dass es ohne probleme geht und alle sind zufrieden. übrigens sind es meist die bdr veranstaltungen die eine hobbywertung anbieten. also, es liegt ganz einfach an den veranstaltern. was die ausschreiben zählt. 
übrigens gibt es große unterschiede zwischen lizenz und hobbyfahrer. schaut euch mal die ergebnisse oder zeiten des eifel mosel cup an. gerade in den ak's sen1 und 2. der schwächste lizenzfahrer ist fast schneller als der beste hobbyfahrer.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2009)

es hat vor- und nachteile die wertungen zu trennen!

die richtig schnellen haben meist eine lizenz, was aber wohl von teamzugehörigkeit, sponsoring, ambitionen, eingenem anspruch usw. abhängt.
andererseits gibt es auch hobbyfahrer die schneller als lizenzler sind. das kommt aber wohl meist auf die teilnehmer, parallel laufende veranstaltungen, die strecke usw. an.
bei richtig großen veranstaltungen sind meist die lizenzler schneller. hobbyfahrer die ganz vorne mit dabei sind, sieht man da ja eher selten.

eine extra lizenzklasse ist aber auch für den veranstalter teuerer, da hier dann preisgelder nach bdr gezahlt werden müssen. war doch so?
aus dieser sicht lohnt es sich dann für viele kleine rennen nicht, alle klassen in lizenz und hobby zu unterteilen.

ich denke, die meisten die sich darüber gedanken machen hätten auch bei getrennten klassen keine chance aufs podium.


----------



## FRR2009 (15. Juli 2009)

wir haben's auch mal überlegt, 
aber nach Rücksprache beim Verband und Abklärung der Modalitäten haben wir das dann wieder "ganz schnell vergessen".
siehe auch *k-star* eins drüber

- Wir hätten die Strecke im Vorfeld durch den Verband abnehmen lassen müssen (+ Aufwandsentschädigung) 
- Am Renntag sitzen die Rennkommissäre rum (und kriegen Aufwandsentschädigung)
- und Preisgelder brauchts auch noch

Das alles hätte unser Budget gesprengt.

Daher ohne Verband und nur "Hobby"-Rennen
Ich werd nach dem Rennen mal berichten wie's ablief.

Gruß FRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (15. Juli 2009)

Ist doch völlig egal ob die Lizenzfahrer an einem Hobbyrennen teilnehmen oder nicht!

Den ....

a) Kann ich es nicht ändern
b) Juckt es mich nicht die Bohne, da wenn er eh schneller ist, ist die Lizenz wenigstens gerechtfertigt ;-)
c) Wenn ein Lizenfahrer langsamer ist als ich, ich in mich rein schmunzele 
d) kann jeder einem verein beitreten und sich eine Lizenz für 7;95 Euro kaufen bzw. erwerben!
e) eine Lizenz nix über die Leistung aussagt

Also Leute mehr Trainieren und weniger jammern wegen den bösen Lizenzfahrern ^^ 

Daniel


----------



## captain hook (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/spo_03-2009.pdf

punkt 4.4.1 auf seite 20

dürfte zumindest für den lizenzinhaber die sache zweifelsfrei klären.

die moralischen gesichtspunkte sieht halt jeder so, wie er sie sehen will. wie immer. es gibt da unterschiedliche seiten der medallie und vieles wird heisser gekocht als es gegessen wird.


----------



## captain hook (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042008.pdf

hier ist geregelt, wie die einteilung im rennen aussehen soll

seite 38 punkt 3.2.1 und 3.2.2

fazit für mich: 

der lizenzler darf nur bei lizensierten bewerben starten. ist ein bewerb lizensiert, muss er die sportordnung einhalten die den start des lizenzlers in der "funklasse" (wie sie wohl offiziell heist) verbietet.

die folgen für dieses vergehen sind unter punkt C2 ab unterpunkt 10 auf seite 56 vermerkt.


----------



## curtis-schorsch (15. Juli 2009)

das ist mir sowas von egal was da steht. ich lass mir doch nicht vom bdr sagen welche rennen ich fahren ich darf und welche nicht. wenn sie im gegenzug den sport auch fÃ¶rdern wÃ¼rden, sodass ich keine 40â¬ startgeld zahlen muss wÃ¤re das was anderes. rennrad rennen kosten z.B. 8â¬. aus deren sportordnung geht eigentlich nur hervor, dass man als lizenzler nur nachteile hat. also ich zahle dem bdr geld bekomme nichts verpflichte mich dafÃ¼r aber fÃ¼r vieles. na klasse. die sollen mal lieber froh sein Ã¼ber jeden veranstalter, der sich traut in diesen schweren zeiten fÃ¼r den radsport ein so groÃes projekt wie ein mtb-marathon durchzufÃ¼hren. 
naja, wie auch immer - eigentlich habe ich auch nichts sinnvolleres erwartet.


----------



## hefra (15. Juli 2009)

Als Lizenzfahrer starte ich nicht bei reinen Funveranstalltungen. Jedermann ist aber kein Problem.

Allerdings find ichs total bescheuert, dass es immer mehr Funveranstalltungen gibt bei denen Lizenzfahrer ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht sind! Es gibt immer mehr professionell organisierte Fun Teams. Und bei den Lizenzrennen gibt es immer weniger Starter. Wenn die guten Funfahrer nicht eine Lizenz ziehen, gibts bald keinen Nachschub in der Lizenzklasse.
So bekommt man den Leistungssport sicher irgendwann kaputt.

Und dass man Lizenzrennen auch ohne Preisgeld durchführen kann sieht man beim Rheinlandcup.


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. Juli 2009)

ja, der gute alte bdr, der hat mit sicherheit auch mitschuld, dass es so viele jedermannrennen gibt und es im mtb nicht so gut läuft. regeln sind gut aber abkassieren nicht. gut das man die für eine mtb-veranstaltung nicht braucht. aber noch einmal zu den veranstalter. wenn ich die veranstaltung nicht vom bdr absegnen lasse, kann ich als veranstalter doch selber entscheiden, welche klasseneinteilung ich mache. und wenn ich sage für die lizenz gibt es eine extra klasse, dann ist das so.
@hefra: es geht nicht gegen oder pro und kontra lizenzfahrer. es geht einfach nur um eine sortierte und für jeden teilnehmer objektive ergebnisliste. mehr nicht.


----------



## powderJO (15. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> es geht einfach nur um eine sortierte und fÃ¼r jeden teilnehmer objektive ergebnisliste. mehr nicht.



jede ergebnisliste ist letztendlich objektiv. eine lizenz sagt doch nullkommanull darÃ¼ber aus, wie ernsthaft oder ergebnisorientiert der lizenzinhaber trainiert oder wie gut er ist. wenn du objektive ergebnislisten haben willst, musst du fÃ¼r jeden fahrer eine eigene kategorie einfÃ¼hren. der eine trainiert mehr, der andere wiegt weniger, der eine hat 'ne lizenz, der andere nicht, der eine hat ein bike, das 12 kilo wiegt, der andere hat eins das nur 9 hat...

ich bin im Ã¼brigen dafÃ¼r, dass eigentlich jeder der rennen fÃ¤hrt auch eine lizenz haben mÃ¼sste â schon alleine aus versicherungstechnischen grÃ¼nden. im moment muss man dafÃ¼r aber leider dank der unflexiblen haltung des bdr in einem verein sein - man kÃ¶nnte das aber auch Ã¼ber tageslizenzen oder Ã¤hnliches handhaben.


----------



## Bechy (17. Juli 2009)

Bei Triathlonläufen gabs so etwas letztes Jahr immer mal... die Tageslizenzen.

Ich musste dafür zur Startgebühr nochmal extra 10 für die Tageslizenz an den Triathlonverband entrichten... das ist haaart.


----------



## epic03 (17. Juli 2009)

bei den meisten hobbyrennen wir bei ein paar lizenzfahrern doch eh immer ne lizenzklasse aufgemacht...


----------



## fdheidkamp (20. Juli 2009)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal ob die Lizenzfahrer an einem Hobbyrennen teilnehmen oder nicht!
> 
> .....
> 
> Daniel



Leider nicht,

bei unserem rennen in Bergisch Gladbach ( www.x-hardt.de ) gab es massive Kritik an den Top Hobby Fahrern die sich in einem Riesen Feld tummelten, andere überrundeten, die ersten Plätze belegten was ihnen auch zugestanden wird, aber während des Rennens langsamere Hobbyfahrer beim überholen mit Worten wie : bleib rechts im Dreck, da wo Du auch hingehörst liegen .... tönten.

Solche Personen gehören aus einem Rennen herausgeschmissen, oder  sollen eine Lizenz lösen, und sich mit einem viel kleineren Lizenzfeld messen !

Ich weiß welche Personen es bei uns waren und die haben es teilweise auch schon  mitbekommen.

Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interessierter (20. Juli 2009)

solche Typen haben auch bei einem Lizenzrennen nichts verloren


----------



## Näthinator (20. Juli 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> solche Typen haben auch bei einem Lizenzrennen nichts verloren




Absolut!! Und sagt nix zum Thema aus!


----------



## Limit83 (20. Juli 2009)

Find ich aber nicht so schlecht. (bzgl. Tageslizenz) In den meisten anderen Sportarten muss man eine Lizenz haben um am organisierten Wettkampf teilzunehmen. Vom Prinzip her ist eine Lizenz das gleiche wie ein "Spielerpass" beim Fußball oder anderen Spielsportarten und dort wirds auch von jedem akzeptiert, dadurch hats aber auch ordentliche Vorteile: Die Vereine sind deutlich größer, genauso wie die Mitgliederzahl im Verband und der bekommt mehr Kohle, z.B. von Bundesgeldern, weil das ist u. a. auch Mitgliederzahlen abhängig. Aber das ist nur die eine Seite. Auf der anderen Seite unterschreibe ich als Lizenzler zumindest, dass ich mich dem Anti-Doping-Regelement beuge. Ein Hobbyfahrer kann - zumindest rein theoretisch - zuviel einwerfen wie er will ohne irgendeine Sanktion zu befürchten. Naja, soviel zur Theorie...


----------



## captain hook (21. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wenn ich die veranstaltung nicht vom bdr absegnen lasse, kann ich als veranstalter doch selber entscheiden, welche klasseneinteilung ich mache. und wenn ich sage für die lizenz gibt es eine extra klasse, dann ist das so.
> .



das kannst du für dein rennen ja so entscheiden und die klasse auch aufmachen. wenn man sich allerdings die regularien des bdr anschaut, dürfte, wenn dein rennen nicht lizensiert ist, kein lizenzfahrer bei dir starten (weil das starten bei einem nicht lizenziertem rennen einen verstoß gegen die auflagen des bdr darstellt). weshalb deine lizenzklasse direkt wieder überfällig wäre.


----------



## HB76 (21. Juli 2009)

wayne interessiert der bdr, alte verstockte weltfremde greise. und warum sollte ein lizenzfahrer nur vom bdr lizenzierte rennen fahren?? richtig, weil der bdr damit geld verdient. 

ergo es geht mal wieder nur ums geld, wie bei allem in unserer schönen gesellschaft.


----------



## captain hook (21. Juli 2009)

damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen... ich hab mit denen nichts am hut. und prinzipiell ist mir die sache auch völlig wurst. allerdings geben die regularien, die man mit seiner lizenzunterschrift akzeptiert wieder, dass dieser ganze käse nicht so einfach ist, wie man denken könnte und dass für den der dagegen verstößt ggfls. konsequenzen resultieren. 

was da jeder draus macht, wie da wer (sportler oder veranstalter) mit umgeht und sowieso und überhaupt muss jeder machen wie er denkt. je nach einstellung, position und ggfls. vorhandenen abhängigkeiten düfte es für einige betroffene halt wichtig sein, die regularien doch ein bischen im auge zu behalten und sich bewusst zu machen, dass ihm selber ggfls. ein nachteil daraus entstehen kann. 

mal angenommen es zeigt jemand den lizenzverstoß beim verband an und die verhängen in der folge eine 3 monatige lizenzsperre könnte es für den einen oder anderen dann ja schon blöd sein z.b. bei einer deutschen meisterschaft oder seinem lieblingsrennen was unter der regide des bdr veranstaltet wird nicht starten zu dürfen. 

was man davon hält, ob das gerechtfertigt ist usw. steht auf einem ganz anderen blatt.

ich persönliche halte von so einschränkenden zwangsvorschriften auch nichts, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass sie aktuell so gelten.


----------



## fdheidkamp (21. Juli 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> ........
> 
> ich persönliche halte von so einschränkenden zwangsvorschriften auch nichts, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass sie aktuell so gelten.



Was denkst Du denn könnte man machen um die Leistungsstufen zumindest in zwei Gruppen zu teilen ?

Man kann nicht alle zusammen fahren lassen das ist klar, ansonsten dürften die Hobbyisten nur CTF s fahren, das kann man denen auch nicht zumuten.  Bei Marathons ist das halb so schlimm, weil sich das Feld schnell verteilt nur eben bei CC Rennen sind die schnellen und langsamen eben eng beieinander.

Wer einige Rennen unter den ersten 10 liegt sollte Lizenz oder irgendetwas anderes was vielleicht erfunden werden sollte lösen müssen. Das gibt es beim Tennis genauso, Dort spieltst Du nach ein paar Siegen direkt eine Klasse höher.


----------



## andy1 (21. Juli 2009)

es gibt so einige Jedermannrennen in denen C-Klassefahrer erlaubt sind.
Oft wird noch geschrieben dass diese dann noch keine Plazierungen hbane dürfen.
Das finde ich ganz ok geregelt. 
Es gibt aber wohl noch Unterschiede was nun Hobby und was Jedermann ist 

Aber übler finde ich eher dass einige starke Hobbyfahrer längst in der Linzenzklasse mitmischen könnten es aber nicht machen um Ihren Götterstatus nicht zu verlieren weil sie dort nur noch einer unter vielen sind.

Aber auch hier gibt es seit Jahren keine Datenerfassung wer wann und wieviel schon gewonnen hat sonst könnte man so jemandem Startverbot geben für die Hobbyrennen.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Was denkst Du denn könnte man machen um die Leistungsstufen zumindest in zwei Gruppen zu teilen ?
> 
> Man kann nicht alle zusammen fahren lassen das ist klar, ansonsten dürften die Hobbyisten nur CTF s fahren, das kann man denen auch nicht zumuten.  Bei Marathons ist das halb so schlimm, weil sich das Feld schnell verteilt nur eben bei CC Rennen sind die schnellen und langsamen eben eng beieinander.
> 
> Wer einige Rennen unter den ersten 10 liegt sollte Lizenz oder irgendetwas anderes was vielleicht erfunden werden sollte lösen müssen. Das gibt es beim Tennis genauso, *Dort spieltst Du nach ein paar Siegen direkt eine Klasse höher.*



Oder mit Handicap wie im Golf-Sport.
Oder Top-Fahrer in der Hobbyklasse bekommen wie bei der DTM Zusatzgewichte. 
OKOK.  Spass bei Seite.

Alternativ Dopingtest für regelmäßige Gewinner der Hobbyklasse und Strafminuten, die bei Wechsel in die Lizenzklasse erlassen werden.

Schwieriges Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir da 2008 was einfallen lassen, was sich für mich gut anhört. Die Gesamterstplatzierten "meiner" Serie habe ich bei Wechsel in die Lizenzklasse Startgelderlass im ersten Jahr als "Geldpreis" angeboten. ( bis zu 100 %)
Nur Jugendliche hatten den Mumm (3 meiner eigenen AG-Jungs) und von den Betzdorfern, Koblenzern und ein paar einzelne. 

Bei den Erwachsenen wurde das freundliche Angebot nicht angenommen. Soll ich dazu was schreiben? besser nicht, sonst regen sich ...

Nun ich könnte mir vorstellen, 2010 diese "Dauersieger" nicht länger in den Hobbyklassen starten zu lassen! Alleine möchte ich das nicht entscheiden, aber vorschlagen werde ich das! Die Frage ist nur, ob dann unter dem Strich wirklich mehr Hobbybiker wieder zu den  Wettkämpfen kommen oder ob ich wieder mehr Feinde habe. Ich werde die Fahrer, die davon betroffen sind, persönlich ansprechen (aber ich denke die bleiben dann eher zu Hause). Für Einsteiger sind diese das pure Gift, denn diese Top-Hobby überrunden diese und entmutigen diese auch nochmal ein Rennen zu wagen.


Meine Meiung ist folgende. Nur Vereine schaffen es Veranstaltungen auf die Beine zu stellen. Ob der Fahrer dann ne Lizenz hat oder nicht ist da egal, die Mitgliedschaft in einem Radsport-Verein sollte Pflicht sein, denn die machen die Jugendarbeit, die man mít seinem Beitrag unterstützt. Der BDR bekommt zwar auch was, aber meint Gott das ist nicht der gesamte beitrag, sondern nur ein Teil. Davon werden auch gute Dinge mit finanziert.

Bonne Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz!

Lizenz kann jeder haben ...

Laut WB MTB dürfen LIZ und Hobby nur gemeinsam in der U15 Klasse starten!
Die maximale Renndauer beträgt für Fun-Rennen erstaunliche 30 Minuten (das wusste ich gar nicht, dass der BDR sogar die Gesetze für Fun-Rennen vorgibt ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2009)

Eine neue Idee kommt mir da

Wie wäre es, bei den Hobby nur noch eine einzige Altersklassenwertung anzubieten, sprich Senioren und Männer fahren zusammen. Dann müssen die Dauersieger gegeneinander ran. Es gibt nur noch Urkunden und die "Sachpreise" werden unter allen Teilnehmern des Rennens verlost.
Bei den Lizenzler dagegen das volle Angebote aller Altersklassen sogar mit Senioren 3 und für die Frauen eine SeniorInnenwertung.
So wäre in der Lizenzklasse eine sportlich bessere Platzierung möglich. Was haltet Ihr von sowas?

Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Und dass man Lizenzrennen auch ohne Preisgeld durchführen kann sieht man beim Rheinlandcup.



fahr weiter vorne, dann bekommst du auch was

Gruß dein Bonne


----------



## hefra (22. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tipp  
Ich werde einfach meine Lizenz abgeben, dann klappt es auch mit weiter vorne  Ne im Ernst ich finde so eine Art Aufstiegspflicht gut!

Für mich selber war es eigentlich nie eine Frage, ich habe in meiner ersten Saison als Hobbyfahrer einen Sieg und ein paar Platzierungen gefahren. 
Im Winter habe ich mich dann dem Verein angeschlossen und gleich eine Lizenz gezogen.
Das zweite Jahr hat deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich hauptsächlich hinterher gefahren bin.

Übrigens solltet ihr euch beim Rheinlandcup vielleicht eine ähnliche Diskriminierung der Fun-Fahrer überlegen wie beim NRW Cup in Haltern und vorallem Solingen. Einfach die Strecke so kürzen, dass sie für die starken Fahrer langweilig ist. Wenn sie dann sehen wo die Lizenzklasse her muss werden sie doch neidisch.

P.S. Aufsteigen und die Lizenzgeschichte sind bei Straßenrennen in meinen Augen wesentlich besser gelöst.


----------



## fdheidkamp (22. Juli 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> .....Einfach die Strecke so kürzen, .....



Das Wort " einfach"  stört hier: Kannst Du Dir vorstellen was für ein zusätzlicher Verwaltungakt das bei der Orga eines Rennens ist ? Angedacht hatten wir das auch und nur eine für die ganz kleinen ( U11 und U 13 ) hinbekommen aber die Runde wäre für die älteren  Hobbyfahrer dann wirklich Kindergeburtstag gewesen.
Sich jetzt schon für nur eine Streckenauswahl mit den Behörden, Forstämtern Jägern, Landschaft und Wasserbehörden, Anwohnern, Wanderern etc. rumzuschlagen ist genug Arbeit . Ist nicht bös gemeint aber stimmt. Hilfst Du uns für nächstes Jahr bei X-Hardt 2010 dabei ? 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt kommst. Ich habe gestern kaum einschlafen können ...folgendes möchte ich beim Rheinland-Cup 2010 den Vereinen vorschlagen.


Die Dauersieger sind raus, können aber trotzdem mitfahren und brauchen auch keine Lizenz lösen

Mein Szenario sieht so aus:

Man braucht doch nur eine zusätzliche Altersklasse für die erwachsenen Männer anbieten!!!

Die *"Championsleague der Hobbyfahrer" *

Hier gibt es nur eine Altersklasse!

Die Gesamtsieger (Platz 1 bis 3) 2009 der Männer, Senioren 1 und Senioren 2 dürfen nur noch in der *"Championsleague der Hobbyfahrer" * starten! Wer da noch starten will, darf das natürlich. Die echten Hobbyfahrer bekommen eine leichtere Runde (Hendriks Vorschlag, aber nur wenn keine Mehrarbeit Frank, ok)  und eine max. Fahrzeit von 45 Minuten (laut BDR sind ja nur 30 erlaubt)

Bei Wechsel in die Lizenzklasse gibt es dann wieder Startgeldrabatte (nur für Cupfahrer)!

1. 100 Prozent
2. 50 Prozent
3. 25 Prozent



Und ist das was, was angenommen wird?

Bonne
gehe jetzt frühstücken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst. Ich habe gestern kaum einschlafen können ...folgendes möchte ich beim Rheinland-Cup 2010 den Vereinen vorschlagen.
> 
> 
> Die Dauersieger sind raus, können aber trotzdem mitfahren und brauchen auch keine Lizenz lösen
> ...



Ist das jetzt die Geburtsstunde der Ligenbildung im Hobby-Bereich?


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2009)

Könnte sein, getreu deinem Motto:

"Angebote statt Verbote"


Wenn nachher alle glücklich sind, mache ich doch fast alles.

Oder wie heißt das Sprichwort: "Wenn die Sau nicht ...., kommt ...."


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Oder wie heißt das Sprichwort: "Wenn die Sau nicht ...., kommt ...."


ws ist das für ein sprichwort?


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Könnte sein, getreu deinem Motto:
> 
> *"Angebote statt Verbote"*
> 
> ...



OK, das ist interessant.
Am Freitag fahre ich in die Pfalz und bespreche Deine Ansätze mit Roger Meihost, unserem Koordinator für Co-Sponsoring.


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> wayne interessiert der bdr, alte verstockte weltfremde greise. und warum sollte ein lizenzfahrer nur vom bdr lizenzierte rennen fahren?? richtig, weil der bdr damit geld verdient.
> 
> ergo es geht mal wieder nur ums geld, wie bei allem in unserer schönen gesellschaft.



für den bdr geht's um geld, aber genauso regen sich die fahrer ohne lizenz auf. 
da gibt's ja ne ganze reihe von fahrern, die auf dem niveau der lizenzfahrer sind (sowohl, was das training angeht, als auch die fahrzeiten im rennen), aber nur deswegen keine lizenz lösen, weil sie ohne lizenz ne größere chance haben auf dem podest zu stehen. 
das sind ja die, die am weitesten das maul aufreissen und es unfair finden, wenn lizenzfahrer ihnen ihre plazierung kaputtmachen. 
das find ich genauso fad. 
gerade die vielfahrer ohne lizenz sind es ja, die den ganzen gedanken der jedermann- oder hobby-veranstaltungen widersinnig machen (und nicht nur die paar hanseln mit lizenz, die sich da ab und zu reindrängen). 

der grund dafür ist, dass nicht die endzeiten oder die leistung an sich beachtet wird, sondern die plazierung auf der ergebnisliste. 
wie viele typen gibt es denn, die sagen, sie haben rennen xy gewonnen oder waren auf platz soundso, wenn sie nur ihre altersklasse / ihre wertung meinen?


----------



## captain hook (22. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> das sind ja die, die am weitesten das maul aufreissen und es unfair finden, wenn lizenzfahrer ihnen ihre plazierung kaputtmachen.
> das find ich genauso fad.
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Juli 2009)

Also Leute,
es geht doch nicht darum einen Buhmann zu suchen. Lizenz kontra Hobby. Es ist nun mal so, dass es Hobbyfahrer gibt und Lizenzfahrer. Die Lizenzfahrer mÃ¼ssen ja einen Grund haben, warum sie eine Lizenz lÃ¶sen. Wenn sie das tun, mÃ¼ssen sie mit den Regeln leben. Wenn ich den Radsport in jungen Jahren schon begonnen hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich mit Sicherheit nun auch mit Lizenz fahren. Aber unter den MTBâlern sind zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil Quereinsteiger, die teilweise erst in einem Alter zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren diesen Sport fÃ¼r sich entdeckt haben. Und nun kommt das erste ganz groÃe Problem! Wo sind die Radsportvereine, die den Mountainbikesport unterstÃ¼tzen. Wer von denen hat den eine vernÃ¼nftige, leistungsorientierte MTB Abteilung die mir als ambitionierter MTBâler etwas bieten kann. Die Tendenz geht Gott sei Dank  in die Richtung , dass wir uns in Vereinen oder Gruppen organisieren. Aber wenn ein Verein dabei eine Rolle spielt, ist es meistens ein Breitensportverein oder ein Sponsor. Der Hobbymountainbiker ist nicht mehr Tod zu kriegen. Schaut euch die WettkÃ¤mpfe an. Was wÃ¤ren sie ohne die Hobbyklassen? Es gibt Hobbymeisterschaften. Von der DM Ã¼ber EM bis zur WM. Und das ist auch gut so. Und es soll auch so bleiben. Das einzige was geregelt werden muss ist, dass ein Fahrer der schon einmal eine Lizenz gelÃ¶st hat, in keiner Hobbyklasse mehr starten darf. 
Kann man sich nicht einfach darauf einigen, dass bei Hobbyrennen die Lizenzfahrer einfach in einer eigenen Klasse aufgelistet werden? Wie es ja bei BDR Veranstaltungen mit den Hobbyfahrern gemacht wird. Es geht hier doch nur um die AK. In der Gesamtwertung sind sie doch vorne. SchlieÃlich darf ich als Nichtlizenzer ja auch nicht an einer offiziellen Meisterschaft teilnehmen. Da sind Hobbyfahrer ausgeschlossen. 
Noch ein kleines Beispiel zu den so starken Hobbyfahrern:
Eifel Mosel Cup Altlay: von 14 Startern in der HHK Hobby wurden 4 Ã¼berrundet(von allen Lizenzfahrern). Von den restlichen 10 schaffte es nur einer schneller zu sein als der Vorletzte der HHK Lizenz. Der Sieger der Hobbyfahrer wÃ¤re mit seiner Zeit 7. von 12 in der Lizenzklasse geworden. Toll!


----------



## Brun0x (22. Juli 2009)

Eine Hobby WM finde ich in sich schon sehr fragwürdig......

Ich denke letztlich geht es doch darum, sich Gegner statt Opfer zu suchen. 

Solange das jeder für sich so bestätigen kann spricht doch nichts gegen Lizenzler beim Hobbyrennen.

Was ich mindestens genauso bedenklich finde, sind Fahrer mit 8-10K Jahreskilometern auf 28KM Marathon-Einsteiger-Strecken.

P.S. gibt es beim MTB auch die Einteilung in ABC-KT Klassen ?


----------



## Interessierter (22. Juli 2009)

das für mich schöne an MTB-Rennen ist doch, dass Profis, Amateure und Hobbies in einem Rennen starten. Bin über meine Top 25% Platzierung in Offenburg wesentlich stolzer, wie über die Top 10% in Rhens. Mir ist auch die AK Wertung relativ unwichtig, im Rennen fahre ich doch gegen alle. Man sieht doch schon an der Startlinie, wie hoch das Niveau des Fahrerfeldes ist. Wenn man seine eigene Leistung nicht wirklich einschätzen kann, dann soll man halt sein eigenes persönliches REnnen fahren, sich eine Sieger-Urkunde ausdrucken und dann über's Bett hängen.


----------



## Tapir (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich fand es letztes Jahr schon frustierend beim Rheinland Cup (Berg Cup)in der Hobbyklasse so verhauen zu werden und wenn mann schaut sind es immer die selben wohl auch schon länger die die vorderen Plätze belegen.Da finde ich schon das die ersten aufsteigen sollten in eine "Klasse" höher 
Bei einem Marathon stört mich das allerdings nicht.Da wird mann auch nicht so angeranzt von den "Profis" weil die sowieso in den vorderen Startblöcken stehen.Und ich in Ruhe mein Ding radeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juli 2009)

gibt doch in saalbach die world games of mountainbiking;ist doch als hobby wm ausgeschrieben`?


----------



## epic03 (23. Juli 2009)

Warum muss man denn alles verkomplizieren? Wer kein Bock auf Lizenz hat soll sich auch keine holen müssen, was soll das!
Ich denk wenn solche Regeln kommen werden weniger Leute Rennen fahren...
Ausserdem fahren 95% der Teilnehmer bei einem Rennen doch eh nicht um Plätze sondern nur aus Spass warum dann wegen den restlichen 5% son scheiss anfangen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

Von müssen, redet doch keiner mehr.

Die Alternative muss her ...

siehe: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de


P.S. Die Hobby WM in Saalbach, bzw. "meine" EM in Pracht soll die Veranstaltung reizvoller machen und so helfen durch mehr Fahrer die regionale Wirtschaft zu fördern und damit die Veranstaltung finanziell duch Gewinnung lokaler Sponsoren zu sichern. 
Was die Fahrer dann mit dem *inoffiziellen Titel *machen ist doch ihre Sache. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

in unserer region gibt es jede menge ma veranstaltungen an denen ich teilnehme. die sind alle nicht vom bdr abgesegnet. wenn ich jetzt eine lizenz hätte, könnte ich gar keine rennen mehr fahren, oder? da ja wilde rennen für den linzfahrer nicht erlaubt sind. was mach ich den da jetzt?


----------



## mwulf (23. Juli 2009)

Wie währe es denn, wenn man die Ergebnisse in 10 Klassen einteilt. Immer 10% in eine Leistungsklasse, dann kann fast jeder gewinnen, man muss nur aupassen, dass man gerade noch in der unteren Klasse reinfährt. 
Oder es werden die Gewinner ausgelost, dass währe eine noch größere Chancengleichheit.
Alternativ könnte man den genetisch überbevorteilen und deswegen schnelleren Strafminuten geben, wer 10 min schneller als der Letzte ist kriegt 10 Strafminuten. Dann baut man ein Treppchen mit einer riesigen Stufe und alle freuen sich.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

Natürlich Mitfahren.

Ist aber nach WB-MTB des BDR verboten.

Wenn der BDR die Lizenzfahrer alle sperren will, kann er eine Person einstellen, welche die ganzen Sperren ausspricht.

Der MTB-Fachwart RLP


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass es viel sinn macht, die stärksten hobbyfahrer in einer weiteren klasse zu schieben. von wievielen fahrer redet man den da. im emc hat man das ja auch schon versucht. herr l aus m ist ein jahr bei der lizenz mit gefahren und startet jetzt wieder bei den hobbyfahrern, wo er meiner meinung nach auch hin gehört. es muß eine andere regel her. anderst ist es mit fahrern die viele jahre mit lizenz gefahren sind (bahn, straße usw)und nach längerer pause wieder auftauchen und nun in der hobbyklasse den dicken machen. einmal lizenz immer lizenz. wenn ich von lizenzfahrern bei den hobbyrennen rede, mein ich bonnekessel und co (nicht die c-lizenz, die meistens auf dem level der starken hobbyfahrer sind) das sind die fahrer mit lizenz an denen die hobbyfahrer so gut wie nie heran kommen werden. ich bin hobbyfahrer.ich habe erst vor drei jahren angefangen intensiv zu trainieren. ich starte bei ma-veranstaltungen die so gut wie nie vom bdr abgesegnet sind. bei den bdr veranstaltungen nehme ich nur teil, wenn es eine hobbyklasse gibt. den letzter werden macht kein spass. das heißt, dass mich eine lizenz mit den dazugehörigen regeln in meinem sport nur behindert. gebe es die vorschrift das lizenzfahrer an wilden rennen nicht starten dürfen nicht, hätte wohl keiner ein problem bei diesen veranstalungen lizenzklassen auszuschreiben bzw daran teilzunehmen. umgekehrt ist es doch genau so. die hobbyfahrer nehmen am rheinland mtb cup oder dem emc nur teil, weil es hobby (fun) klassen gibt. wäre dies nicht der fall, könnte man die hälfte der gesamtteilnehmer streichen.
die frage ist, wer macht hier etwas falsch und wie kann man es so drehen, dass alle zufrieden sind. vielleicht müssen sich mal einige zusammen setzen und überlegen wie es mit dem mtb sport weiter gehen soll. bemüht sich der bdr überhaupt richtig. haben die die situaation überhaupt erkannt. sollte ein eigener verband her in dem leute das sagen haben die ahnung vom mtbsport haben. einfache regeln, für jeden verständlich, keine geldmacherei, so da alle hobby wie lizenz fahrer spass haben und zufrieden sind.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wenn ich von lizenzfahrern bei den hobbyrennen rede, mein ich bonnekessel und co (nicht die c-lizenz, die meistens auf dem level der starken hobbyfahrer sind) das sind die fahrer mit lizenz an denen die hobbyfahrer so gut wie nie heran kommen werden. ich bin hobbyfahrer.



Hallo dicke Wade,
 ist das jetzt Absicht, dass du mich nennst?

Welche Hobbyrennen meinst du?


----------



## hefra (23. Juli 2009)

Bonne ist aber auch "nur" C-Klasse... 

Ein neuer Verband bringt nicht, es gibt viele Lizenzfahrer die auch auf Straße und im Cross unterwegs sind... und zwei Verbände bringen nichts. Hinzu kommt, dass die Fun Fahrer eben gar keinen Verband haben! Somit wird eine Regelung unheimlich schwer, weil sie von jedem Veranstaller geändert werden kann. Es gibt kein algemeines Reglement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

im Moment eher AOK


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

@bonnekessel: war nicht negativ gemeint. du bist nun mal einer der stärksten lizenzfahrer die ich hier kenne, deshalb dein name. wenn du ,,nur'' eine c-lizenz hast, musst du mir vielleicht einmal erklären, was es sich mit den ganzen lizenzen auf sich hat. warum c, b, a, elite usw. kannst mir auch eine privatnachricht schicken, wenn es zu lang wird .


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

@hefra: desahlb ja. gerade weil keiner was hat, wäre es doch interessant für die funfahrer und für die vielen veranstalter die bis jetzt nicht im verband sind... weil der bdr ja ganz tolle vorschriften für eine veranstaltung macht. auflagen, kosten, kosten, kosten. darum machen die alle was sie wollen. und die straße und die crosser haben ja den bdr. und es geht glaub ich auch nicht nur um die funfahrer. auch bei den profis sieht man unbehagen gegenüber dem bdr.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

Danke für das Kompliment

Siehe auch PM

Ich habe 1999 angefangen zu trainieren.
Dann habe ich 2001 fast immer gewonnen, damit ich mich nicht unbeliebt mache, der Wechsel zu den Lizenzfahrern (mit 34 in die Seniorenklasse nicht zu den Herren, das ist auch normal so) und habe erstmal hintere Plätze belegt. Jahr für Jahr ging es weiter nach oben (Fahrtechnik, Ausdauer, Ernährung, Rennen lesen können ...gelernt gelernt gelernt
2007 Deutscher Meister der Masters 1!

und vor 4 Tagen ... der Masters 2.
http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/new...g-bis-sonntag-und-andere-wichtige-geheimnisse


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Juli 2009)

@ Bonne: Eins steht doch mal fest, du bist doch deutscher Meister geworden weil du dein Grundlagentraining absolvierst in dem du LiterweiÃe Kaffee und Latte Macchiato trinkst und so dein Puls konstant im Bereich GA1 und 2 hÃ¤lst ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen  So bald du auf den Bock springst ist SB angesagt  

Ne war ein scherz.

Nun zum Thema. Ich finde das man da auch von Seiten des BDR eine LÃ¶sung finden sollte. Denn es geht echt nicht das gewisse Fahrer (ich nenne mal besser keine Namen) stÃ¤ndig bei den Hobbys gewinnen und so den anderen den SpaÃ am Sport nehmen.

Mein Vorschlag wÃ¤hre daher das die ganzen Rennen wie die vom Rheinland-Cup oder NRW-Cup dann beim Landesverband gelistet werden und die Top 3-5 der jeweiligen Rennen in eine Liste kommen. Diese wird am Jahresende ausgewertet und wer halt stÃ¤ndig vorn fÃ¤hrt bekommt vom BDR eine Lizenz (kann man ja ins Regelwerk einflieÃen lassen). Genau so wÃ¼rde ich es auch anders herum machen, das Lizenzfahrer die gewisse Leistungen nicht vollbringen wieder runter gestuft werden (kÃ¶nnen). Also *Ã¤hnlich* wie es in der Bundesliga mit der A-Lizenz lÃ¤uft.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich die Aussage: Na dann fahren diese Leute aber den Cup nicht mehr mit. Ja genau das ist es ja. Entweder Sie finden so ein Regelwerk OK oder Sie lassen dann den Cup in Ruhe und so habe die eigentlichen Hobbyfahrer Ihr Rennen. Und ich denke mal das auch der Ehrgeiz des einen oder anderen geweckt wird â¦


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Juli 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> eigentlichen Hobbyfahrer



Was ist denn für Dich der "Eigentliche Hobbyfahrer"?? Wie soll der definiert werden? Ich denke das sowohl im Rheinland als auch EMC oder Poison Cup jedes Jahr fast die identischen Fahrer mitfahren (natürlich gibt es gewisse Abweichungen), und daher hat man auch immer ähnliche Ergebnisse. Wenn Du jetzt die ersten 3 nach oben hebst, gewinnt danach logischerweise der jetzige vierte. Soll der dann auch nach oben? Ich denke es ist eben auch eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft. Die eine kommt aus den klassischen Radsport-Vereinen und deren Weg führt fast automatisch zur Lizenz. Die 2 Gruppe kommt aus Regionen in denen es entweder keine Vereine gibt, oder es sind Quereinsteiger die irgendwann einen Narren an diesem Sport gefressen haben. Ich beispielsweise komme aus der Nähe von Mayen. Im Umkreis von 25km gibt es etliche Radsportvereine, aber kein einziger tut irgendetwas leistungs-orientiertes im Bereich MTB. Pro Verein gibt es max. 1 Person die regelmäßig an Rennen teilnimmt. Also schließt man sich anderen Gleichgesinnten( in meinem Fall die Betriebssportgruppe der JVA Koblenz) an, und gründet ein MTB-Team,dem es ausschliesslich um den Spaß (natürlich auch mit Ehrgeiz) an unserem Sport geht. Warum sollten wir uns dem BDR anschliessen, obwohl viele Dinge dort nicht im Sinne der Breitensport-Tauglichkeit laufen? 
Ich glaube diese Problematik ist unlösbar, und es wird in jeder Klasse immer die "Besten" geben.

Es ist ganz schön schwierig dieses Thema zu diskutieren. 

Bis dann
oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (23. Juli 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt die ersten 3 nach oben hebst, gewinnt danach logischerweise der jetzige vierte. Soll der dann auch nach oben?



Deshalb rutschen ja die Lizenzfahrer die das letzte Jahr nicht so gut wahren wieder runter  Wie ich schon schrieb. Ähnlich nach dem System der Bundesliga/Worldcuppunkte mit der A-Lizenz


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Juli 2009)

Und gilt das dann nur für die gewertete Rennserie, oder ist das dann bundesweit wirksam?


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Juli 2009)

Nach dem guten Tipp eines Lizenzfahrers hab ich mir jetzt mal ne Kanne starken Kaffee gekocht, um heute Nacht noch eine GA1 Einheit zu schlafen! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde keine neue Regelung nötig.(Giebt eh schon zu viele...)
Irgendeiner muß doch gewinnen. Man kann doch nicht immer die ersten drei eine Klasse aufsteigen lassen.
Irgendwann bleibt dann keiner mehr in der Hobbaklasse.
Das Problem verlagert sich dann in die Lizenzklasse und man müßte darüber eine neue Klasse aufmachen....

....für mich kommt es auf die Reihenfolge der Fahrer untereinander an. Ob Treppchen
oder nicht finde ich dabei nicht so wichtig.
Ich kämpfe gegen den jeweils vor mir liegenden. Wenn der jetzt wegen irgendwelcher
BDR-Regeln plötzlich nicht mehr da ist, bin ich doch nicht besser geworden und brauch
mir Nicht's drauf einzubilden.
(Jetzt könnte man natürlich denken, das sag ich nur, weil ich eh immer nur hinterher fahre. ;-)
Aber wenn mir das Treppchen wichtig wäre, würde ich ja schon lange nicht mehr mitfahren.)

Grüße, Thomas 

PS.
An Bonnes "Championsleague der Hobbyfahrer" verstehe ich nicht, warum es nur eine AK geben soll.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Thomas,

du hast in vielen Punkten Recht. Aber es kommt auf einen Versuch an. Scheitert er, lassen wir es wieder. Dann hat man es wenigstens versucht ...



Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> ...Grüße, Thomas
> 
> PS.
> An Bonnes "Championsleague der Hobbyfahrer" verstehe ich nicht, warum es nur eine AK geben soll.



Aus den 3 Herrenklassen kommen ja nur je 3-5 Leute. Macht in der Summe 9-15 Fahrer. Wenn die wieder auf 3 AK´s verteilt werden ...sind sie ja wieder alle 1,. 2. und Dritter. Daher soll die besten (Champions) gegeneinander in einer AK antreten (darauf, dass der BDR das für einige Leute schwierige Problem löst, warten wir doch schon seit Jahren)

Wenn die (Dauersieger) eine eigene AK wollen, müssen sie in der Lizenzklasse starten.

Besser wird man nur, wenn man gegen bessere fährt. Die Championsleague ist so eine Art Förderbereich, bzw. Übergangsbereich. Wer da alles abräumt, kann sportlich auch in den Lizenzklassen vorne mitreden.
Bonne

P.S.  Komisch nur, dass die, die es angeht, bis jetzt schweigen. Sind die alle im Urlaub?


----------



## hefra (24. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es denn die Championsleague mit dem Lizenzfeld zu starten, dann hätte man den direkten Vergleich!


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

Das soll so sein.

Damit sie auch eine freie Strecke haben.

Bei den Hobbyfahrern gibt es ja durch die extrem unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten die vielen Überrundungen und Stresssituation.


Frag nicht, was der Verband für dich tun kann, nimm es selbst in die Hand! (frei nach J.F.K. )


----------



## hefra (24. Juli 2009)

Aber auch bei den Lizenzfahrern stehe Leute wie ich im Weg ... 


...wenns mal wieder nicht läuft.


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Wettkämpfe an. Was wären sie ohne die Hobbyklassen? Es gibt Hobbymeisterschaften. Von der DM über EM bis zur WM. Und das ist auch gut so. Und es soll auch so bleiben.


finde ich eben nicht. 
entweder hobby - oder rennen. 
bei der fußball-wm stolpern ja auch keine hobby-kicker rum. 

die einzige imho sinnvolle lösung: 
es gibt zwei arten von rennen, typ 1 ist für alle (auch die lizenzfahrer), typ 2 ist nur für lizenz. 
welchen grund soll es geben, dass pseudo-hobby-fahrer (also athleten, die auf dem niveau eines spitzenfahrers trainieren, sich aber keine lizenz lösen) in einer wertung vorne landen?
entweder ich hab's drauf und messe mich mit den anderen, oder es ist nur ein hobby, dann muss ich akzeptieren, dass die richtig guten vor mir sind. 
das ganze hobby-ranglistengetue klingt für mich zu sehr nach paralympics mit den verschiedenen behinderungsklassen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

@hefra Nette Menschen sind kein Problem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (24. Juli 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> soll dieser aussage entnommen werden, dass man bestimmte leistungsklassen mit siegerehrungen ködern muss, auch wenn diese nicht zur siegerehrung gehen weil sie die stärksten sind, sondern weil ich die, die stärker sein könnten ausgeladen habe?!
> 
> in meinen augen muss es so sein, dass der stärkste fahrer der am start steht halt gewinnt. wenn jemand wegen anhaltener formschwäche nie gewinnt, dann muss man für den doch keine extra klasse erfinden, damit er für sein ego auch mal aufm stockerl stehen kann?! dann muss er, wenn ihm das gewinnen wichtig ist, mehr trainieren, oder halt einfach drauf verzichten.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

Mir geht es darum Neuling einen positiveren Einstand in die Rennszene zu ermÃ¶glichen. Vgl.ein Artikel in der BSN Januar 2007:

"Neue Rennklasse fÃ¼r Einsteiger âBonneÂ´s Raceâ

Neben den bisher angebotenen Kidsraces in 2! verschiedenen Altersklassen wird es beim Tune-FRM-Cup noch eine neue Rennklasse geben, die es so in Deutschland noch nicht gab. âIn den Hobbyklassen sind viele Fahrer, die teilweise auch ca. 5000-15.000 km/Jahr fahren. FÃ¼r Neueinsteiger ist so ein Hobbyrennen meist ein frustrierendes Erlebnis, das keine positiven Erinnerungen hinterlÃ¤sst. Erst dÃ¼rfen sie wie die Profis Startgeld bezahlen, aber auf der Strecke werden sie von anderen Fahrern beschimpft, 1-2 Mal Ã¼berrundet und anschlieÃend wird ihre Leistung von ihren eigenen Bekannten auch noch ins LÃ¤cherliche gezogen. Das ResÃ¼mee vieler Neueinsteiger lautet dann logischerweise - Nie wieder! Die neue Rennklasse ist nur fÃ¼r absolute Neulinge im MTB-Rennsport gedacht. Die Renndauer wird etwa 10 -15 Minuten betragen und die Strecken werden so gestaltet, dass die Fahrer nicht Ã¼berfordert werden. NatÃ¼rlich wird es Startnummern, Zeitnahme mit Rundenprotokoll und Ergebnisliste und alles andere geben, was zu einem richtigen Rennen gehÃ¶rt. â, so Michael Bonnekessel. ..

verstehste?


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2009)

nee, versteh ich nicht:  
was für eine neue klasse wurde deswegen geschaffen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

Haben das aber 2009 wieder gelassen, weil das wieder zu einfach für Erwachense war. Für einige meine Schüler, die eben nicht so die Athletenfigur haben und den Tainingsfleiss, war das 2007 der Einstieg. 

Die fahren jetzt in den Hobby Ak´s. Hat also ein wenig gebracht.

Aber nicht den erhofften großen Erfolg.

also weiter kreativ nachdenken ...


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bonne,

Du denkst, das Fahrer einige km Anreise bewältigen um ein Rennen zu fahren(zum schnuppern?) das dann gerade 10-15min dauert? Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich glaube das die Problematik beim CC eine ganz andere ist als beim Mara da dort auch die Fahrtechnik eine ganz entscheidene Rolle spielt. Ich denke Anfänger sind bei der Mara-Kurzstrecke am besten aufgehoben. Dort gibt es meistens keine Überrundungen und das Rennfeeling kommt genauso auf. Erst wenn ich dort Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, wage ich mich in technisch anspruchsvolleres Terrain und auch unter stärkere Fahrer!


----------



## captain hook (24. Juli 2009)

was soll man da verstehen? rennenfahren ist kein kinderzirkus, aber heutzutage muss ja jeder was vorzuweisen haben, nen ergebnis präsentieren können oder mindestens ein halber held sein. deshalb sind solche erlebnisse natürlich ungeeignet in unserer gesellschaft akzeptiert zu werden.


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema beschimpfen:
Ich denke es gibt immer Leute die aus der Reihe tanzen. Sowohl "zu überrundende" als auch "überrundende". Diese Probleme löst Du nicht mit Regeländerungen! Das hat was mit Anstand des Einzelnen zu tun, und da kannst Du in Deinem Beruf wahrscheinlich noch mehr bewirken als in Deinem Hobby.


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Juli 2009)

wie wäre es denn mit einer art hobbylizenzfahrer. fahrer die bei lizenzfahrern mithalten können und auch dort eine gewisse rolle spielen können und vor allen regelmäßig die hobbyklassen gewinnen, bekommen solch eine lizenz oder werden so behandelt. mit dieser lizenz müßten sie bei veranstaltungen die vom bdr abgesegnet sind oder veranstaltungen die eine lizenzklasse haben dort an den start gehen. bleiben aber weiter hobby, so dass sie bei hobbymeisterschaften wie bonnes em usw starten können. es geht ja hier wirklich nur um eine handvoll fahrer. dürfte doch zu machen sein. hier ist nochmals das beispiel emc zu nennen. diese fahrer müßten dann natürlich die einsicht haben und mitziehen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einer art hobbylizenzfahrer. fahrer die bei lizenzfahrern mithalten können und auch dort eine gewisse rolle spielen können und vor allen regelmäßig die hobbyklassen gewinnen, bekommen solch eine lizenz oder werden so behandelt. mit dieser lizenz müßten sie bei veranstaltungen die vom bdr abgesegnet sind oder veranstaltungen die eine lizenzklasse haben dort an den start gehen. bleiben aber weiter hobby, so dass sie bei hobbymeisterschaften wie bonnes em usw starten können. es geht ja hier wirklich nur um eine handvoll fahrer. dürfte doch zu machen sein. hier ist nochmals das beispiel emc zu nennen. diese fahrer müßten dann natürlich die einsicht haben und mitziehen.


Das kollidiert mit den Regeln des BDR!

Es muss ohne Zwang ein Angebot her.
@Nullahnung: das kurze Rennen ist Vergangenheit, nicht das zukünftige ..daher brauchen wir darüber nicht mehr zu "reden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Juli 2009)

du bist doch der richtige mann , dass mal an den bdr ranzutragen. regeln können doch auch geändert werden. ja, ich weiß, war ja auch nur ein wunschdenken von mir. ich sags ja, wir müssen die dinge selber in die hand nehmen. mountainbiker organisiert euch. die zukunft gehört uns 
oohh, ich glaub mir brennen gerade die sicherungen durch.


----------



## captain hook (24. Juli 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Zum Thema beschimpfen:
> Ich denke es gibt immer Leute die aus der Reihe tanzen. Sowohl "zu überrundende" als auch "überrundende". Diese Probleme löst Du nicht mit Regeländerungen! Das hat was mit Anstand des Einzelnen zu tun, und da kannst Du in Deinem Beruf wahrscheinlich noch mehr bewirken als in Deinem Hobby.




auch hier regeln die bestimmungen des bdr sehr eindeutig die folgen: 

-disqualifikation und meldung an den verband. aufnahme in den rennbericht.


wenn man sich angewöhnen würde, solche vergehen regelmäßig zu ahnden, würde ggfls. ein gewisser lerneffekt eintreten.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juli 2009)

@ bonne
Es geht mich durchaus etwas an - wenn die Hobbyklasse quasi "runtergestuft" wird,
werden die Strecken vielleicht noch wieder einfacher und das würde mir stinken....

Ein guter Rennfahrer zeichnet sich auch daduch aus, das er Langsame überholen kann ;-)
Es betrift ja alle Schnellen und die Chancengleichheit bleibt gewahrt.
(Ein guter Rennfahrer sollte natülich auch die schnelleren vorbeilassen so gut es geht.)


----------



## scottler (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn man die Sache mal aus der Entfernung betrachtet ist das eigentliche Problem bei CC-Rennen der Große Leistungsunterschied zwischen einzelnen Fahrern, was vielen den Spaß verdirbt (nicht nur den langsamen, auch den schnellen denke ich)...dies könnte durch verschiedene Klassen wie auf der Straße (oder auch wie beim Fußball...wenn die Kreisligisten alle in der Bundesliga mitspielen würden...), zwischen denen man auf und absteigen kann...entschärft werden 

dies kann meiner Meinung nach allerdings nur koordiniert werden, wenn alle die an einem Rennen teilnehmen in einer "Zentrale" koordiniert sind bzw. eine Lizenz besitzen...
man könnte ja trotzdem hobbyrennen für einsteiger und funbiker veranstalten...nur dürfte es da halt dann halt keine Geld (laut BDR sowieso verboten für Hobbybiker) und Sachpreise geben...sondern Kuchen oder ähnliches...

Wie wäre es also mit einer Lizenzpflicht bei Rennen?
 -->Es müssten Vereine gegründet werden, was sicher niemandem schaden würde...im Gegenteil...



dubbel schrieb:


> die einzige imho sinnvolle lösung:
> es gibt zwei arten von rennen, typ 1 ist für alle (auch die lizenzfahrer), typ 2 ist nur für lizenz.
> welchen grund soll es geben, dass pseudo-hobby-fahrer (also athleten, die auf dem niveau eines spitzenfahrers trainieren, sich aber keine lizenz lösen) in einer wertung vorne landen?
> entweder ich hab's drauf und messe mich mit den anderen, oder es ist nur ein hobby, dann muss ich akzeptieren, dass die richtig guten vor mir sind.
> das ganze hobby-ranglistengetue klingt für mich zu sehr nach paralympics mit den verschiedenen behinderungsklassen.



das trifft den Nagel meiner Meinung nach ziemlich genau auf den Kopf...


----------



## Limit83 (25. Juli 2009)

scottler schrieb:


> dies kann meiner Meinung nach allerdings nur koordiniert werden, wenn alle die an einem Rennen teilnehmen in einer "Zentrale" koordiniert sind bzw. eine Lizenz besitzen...
> man könnte ja trotzdem hobbyrennen für einsteiger und funbiker veranstalten...nur dürfte es da halt dann halt keine Geld (laut BDR sowieso verboten für Hobbybiker) und Sachpreise geben...sondern Kuchen oder ähnliches...
> 
> Wie wäre es also mit einer Lizenzpflicht bei Rennen?
> ...



 
Auch "Hobby"rennen wie man sie heute kennt, kann man komplett abschaffen, indem man wieder Tageslizenzen lösen kann und mit der in der "untersten" Klasse starten darf.


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juli 2009)

Ja Sascha,
aber das muss der BDR machen!

Da müssen wir warten  warten warten.

Allerdings gibt es eine Hoffnung: G. Schmitz (neuer BDR-MTB-KO) und wir beide, oder?

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Juli 2009)

wer will mir vorschreiben eine tageslizenz ein zu lösen, wenn der bdr bei den hobbyveranstaltungen keine rolle spielt?
müssen dann alle 1000 starter beim erbeskopf, die 600 in emmelshausen, die 850 in rhens alle eine tageslizenz lösen? 
uns das nochmals für geld?
ich behaupte mal das dann bei diesen veranstaltungen mindestens die hälfte der starter zuhause bleiben werden.
dann wären die lizenzfahrer unter sich, aber die veranstaltung tod. wer hält die den über wasser. die lizenz-oder die hobbyfahrer?
last doch einfach den hobbyfahrern auch ihren spaß. akzeptans ist angesagt und gemeinsam reden und auf einen nenner und einer lösung kommen.


----------



## scottler (26. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wer will mir vorschreiben eine tageslizenz ein zu lÃ¶sen, wenn der bdr bei den hobbyveranstaltungen keine rolle spielt?
> mÃ¼ssen dann alle 1000 starter beim erbeskopf, die 600 in emmelshausen, die 850 in rhens alle eine tageslizenz lÃ¶sen?
> uns das nochmals fÃ¼r geld?
> ich behaupte mal das dann bei diesen veranstaltungen mindestens die hÃ¤lfte der starter zuhause bleiben werden.
> ...




wieso sollte eine Lizenz den SpaÃ am (Hobby-)Biken verderben???

Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass durch eine Lizenzpflicht ganz neue Impulse entstehen wÃ¼rden. 
-->Es gÃ¤be z.B. mehr Vereine, die sich um die Jugend/den Nachwuchs kÃ¼mmern.
-->mehr Vereine bedeutet mehr Rennveranstaltungen mit gÃ¼nstigeren Startgeldern, da mehr ehrenamtliche Arbeit in der Organisation steckt.
Hast du dir schon einmal Ã¼berlegt, warum manche Marathonveranstaltungen 20â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr kosten und manche 50â¬ obwohl die Strecken eine vergleichbare LÃ¤nge aufweisen?

Bei Marathonveranstaltungen finde ich es allerdings auch schwierig mit einer Lizenzpflicht, da dort die Fahrer aus den verschiedensten Motiven am Start stehen, was ja auch einen gewissen Reiz ausmacht.


----------



## hefra (26. Juli 2009)

Marathon kann doch so bleiben wie es ist. Preisgeld gibts fÃ¼r die besten Lizenzfahrer und fÃ¼r alle anderen gibts die eigenen Wertungen. Beim Marathon gibt es auch keine Probleme mit Ãberrundungen etc. 

Lizenzpflicht bei CC wÃ¤re was anderes. Von mir aus auch gerne mit Tageslizenz (wobei die 20â¬ fÃ¼r eine Lizenz bestimmt jeder Ã¼ber hat der Rennen fÃ¤hrt...)

Ãhnlich wie auf StraÃe. Bei Rundkursrennen braucht man eine Lizenz und es gibt verschiedene Lizenzklassen. Fertig. Aufsteigen und Absteigen wird wie auf StraÃe geregelt. Bzw. man kann auch auf StraÃe fÃ¼r MTB aufsteigen und umgekehrt. Also beides wird gleichwertig angesehen.

FÃ¼r Jedermann gibt es ein paar (Ã¼brigens meistens vÃ¶llig Ã¼berteuerte und trotzdem ausgebuchte) Rennen im Jahr. Beim MTB wÃ¤ren dass die Marathons.


----------



## captain hook (30. Juli 2009)

http://radlnews.blogspot.com/

zumindest in österreich wird offensichtlich kontrolliert. schick auch die angekündigten folgen...


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Juli 2009)

@scottler: (Es gÃ¤be z.B. mehr Vereine, die sich um die Jugend/den Nachwuchs kÃ¼mmern):
Warum gibt es diese nicht jetzt schon?

(mehr Vereine bedeutet mehr Rennveranstaltungen mit gÃ¼nstigeren Startgeldern):
gerade weil die auflagen des bdr den vereinen geld kostet, haben diese hohe startgelder. und genau wegen diesen auflagen des bdr haben wir so viele hobbyveranstaltungen in deutschland.

(Hast du dir schon einmal Ã¼berlegt, warum manche Marathonveranstaltungen 20â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr kosten und manche 50â¬ obwohl die Strecken eine vergleichbare LÃ¤nge aufweisen):
siehe antwort zwei und weil einige einfach unverschÃ¤mt sind und aus einer veranstaltung reibach machen wollen. siehe daun oder neustadt.

Ã¼brigens bist du doch in der dimb. vielleicht kÃ¶nnen die sich ja mal diesem problem stellen. habe gelesen das sie mit dem bdr kooparierenm und sich fÃ¼r alle belange der mtb'ler einsetzen.

@captain hook: so weit soll es nicht kommen. die regelung, dass lizenzfahrer nicht an hobbyrennen teilnehmen dÃ¼rfen, sollte abgeschaft werden. dafÃ¼r sollte dann aber jede veranstaltung eine extra lizenzklasse in der ak haben. in der gesamtwertung bleiben sie alle gleich. ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Eifelscout (30. Juli 2009)

Diese Strafandrohungen gibt es auch in NRW , betrifft zwar in diesem Zusammenhang Rennen im benachbarten Ausland, aber seht selbst: http://www.radsportverband-nrw.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&menuid=300

In diesem speziellen Fall ging es um einen* offiziellen *Wintercrosscup in den  Niederlanden. Die Ausrichter gehörten aber leider einem Verband an der nicht der UCI angeschlossen war. Die deutschen Verbände schauen also auch im Ausland genau hin!

viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## Datenwurm (1. August 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Eine Hobby WM finde ich in sich schon sehr fragwürdig......
> 
> Ich denke letztlich geht es doch darum, sich Gegner statt Opfer zu suchen.
> 
> ...




Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


<--------Lizenz 2010


----------



## captain hook (3. August 2009)

@brunOx: du findest es bedenklich wenn fahrer mit 8-10.000 km auf der einsteiger strecke starten?! du kennst aber schon die realität, oder? bei den marathons die ich bislang gefahren bin, wurden die meisten der kurzen strecken durch leute gewonnen, die auch im "hauptrennen" ganz vorne dabei sein könnten. das teilen sich die teamfahrer schön unter einander auf. und jeder aufenthalt auf irgendeinem treppchen wird als erfolg für den sponsor verkauft... wir wollen hier ja mal keine namen nenne, aber da stehen auch schonmal leute aus der absoluten weltklasse auf dem treppchen der "einsteigerstrecke".


----------



## Brun0x (3. August 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> @brunOx: du findes es bedenklich wenn fahrer mit 8-10.000 km auf der einsteiger strecke starten?! du kennst aber schon die realität, oder? bei den marathons die ich bislang gefahren bin, wurden die meisten der kurzen strecken durch leute gewonnen...



darum geht's doch 

ich meine damit, auf der einen seite gehen die leute auf die barrikaden, wenn ein 5k jahreskilometer c-lizenz fahrer an einem jedermann rennen teilnimmt, aber auf der anderen seite ist es legitim als 8k jahreskilometer hobbyfahrer die einsteigerstrecke zu bestreiten.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (3. August 2009)

Ich verstehe viele Poster nicht: "Opfer statt Gegner...!" Was wollt ihr mit solchen Sätzen nur mitteilen? Wie toll ihr seid; wahren Helden der Rennstrecke, die sich nur mit Ihresgleichen und vielleicht gerade noch mit den Löwen in der Arena Roms messen würden, damit nur nicht das Gefühl aufkommt, ihre Leistungen werden nicht angemessen bewertet, nur weil auch schwächere Hobby-Rennfahrer geschlagen wurden und nicht die gleichrangigen Helden!!

Ich denke wichtiger als die Frage Lizenz oder nicht Lizenz, währe sicher die Nachweispflicht eines psychologischen Test für jeden Rennfahrer.
Dann wären sicher die "Schreier" mit dem: "Weg da, oder verpiss dich"-Sätzen und dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen nicht mehr auf den Rennstrecken sondern auf dem berühmten Sofa.

Aber nun mal im Ernst, gerade die Mischung aus guten und schlechten Hobby und Lizenz-Fahrern sowie Berufssportlern bildet doch das Anziehungsmagnet für die Zuschauer.
Und viele Hobby -Fahrer fühlen sich doch gerade dadurch motiviert, dass Sie mit TOP-Profis in einer MA- Veranstaltung fahren dürfen.
Ich denke, es schadet dem Sport gehörig, wenn nun auch die Hobby-Rennen totreguliert werden.

Mich erinnert die Diskussion hier an die F1, die auch durch die nur noch auf Kommerz ausgerichteten Rennen und die immer wieder neuen Regelwerke ruiniert wurde. Die echten Rennsportfreaks sind an den F1-Rennstrecken kaum noch anzutreffen.
Früher konnten kleine Privatteams für wenige Rennen melden und sich mit den großen Teams messen. Das war ein Spiegelbild des Lebens und das hat tausende z.B. an den Ring gelockt.

Laßt die Hobbyrennen so wie sie sind.

Für die Profirennen könnt ihr gerne Regeln bis zum Erbrechen vorschreiben, wenn ihr glaubt, dass würde den Sport beflügeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (4. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich verstehe viele Poster nicht: "Opfer statt Gegner...!" Was wollt ihr mit solchen Sätzen nur mitteilen? Wie toll ihr seid; wahren Helden der Rennstrecke, die sich nur mit Ihresgleichen und vielleicht gerade noch mit den Löwen in der Arena Roms messen würden, damit nur nicht das Gefühl aufkommt, ihre Leistungen werden nicht angemessen bewertet, nur weil auch schwächere Hobby-Rennfahrer geschlagen wurden und nicht die gleichrangigen Helden!!



Um ehrlich zu sein, musste ich mir diesen Satz drei mal durchlesen, um zu verstehen, was du hier unterstellst. Ist das ernsthaft deine Interpretation des einen kurzen Satzes ?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (4. August 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, musste ich mir diesen Satz drei mal durchlesen, um zu verstehen, was du hier unterstellst. Ist das ernsthaft deine Interpretation des einen kurzen Satzes ?




_"Aber nun mal im Ernst,....."_
Lies noch drei mal!


----------



## epic03 (4. August 2009)

Hier wird so fröhlich über männer diskutiert, aber was soll mit den paar frauen passieren die auch rennen fahren? extra männer Regeln?
naja


----------



## Meridaracer (4. August 2009)

epic03 schrieb:


> Hier wird so fröhlich über männer diskutiert, aber was soll mit den paar frauen passieren die auch rennen fahren? extra männer Regeln?
> naja



Ich finde das hier nicht unbedingt auf die Männer bezogen sondern ehr Allgemein denn auch in den Jugendklassen ist es so, nur vielleicht nicht so extrem.


----------



## EDA (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine Masters C Lizenz und fahre bisher ausschließlich Mountainbike. Nun würde ich gerne mal ein Cycloscross-Rennen (z.B. Rapha Cross Cup München) ausprobieren. Allerdings bin ich da Novize und würde daher gerne in der Hobby-Klasse starten. Darf ich das? Bzw. gilt meine Lizenz auch für CX/Rennradrennen? Auf dem Lizenzantrag habe ich als Disziplin "Mountainbike" angegeben. Dann besitze ich keine Rennrad/CX-Lizenz und darf in der Hobby-Klasse bei CX-Rennen starten, oder? Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (20. Oktober 2016)

Nein, Du darfst nicht beim Hobbyrennen starten. Die Lizenz gilt für alle Disziplinen.


----------



## EDA (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe erfahren, dass die Lizenz nur bis Ende Oktober gilt. Bei CX-Rennen danach soll man dann wohl als Hobbyfahrer starten können. Nach der CX-Saison kann man dann die Lizenz wieder lösen. Wie kann sich so etwas Kompliziertes etablieren?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Öli__ (21. Oktober 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich habe erfahren, dass die Lizenz nur bis Ende Oktober gilt. .....


Eine Lizenz ist bis zum Jahresende gültig!


----------



## Wubber (21. Oktober 2016)

Der Thread ist zwar steinalt, aber ich gebe auch mal mein Kommentar dazu ab. 
Was sind reine Hobbyrennen? Die Marathons die ich kenne da fährt immer alles. Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer. 

Und es gibt immer ein paar Hobbyfahrer die mit den Lizenzfahrern mithalten können. Für die paar Hobbyfahrer wäre es dann ärgerlich deshalb das Treppchen zu verpassen. Für die 1000 anderen Starter kann es ja egal sein ob Platz 40 oder 50 finde ich jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (21. Oktober 2016)

Es geht darum, dass man als Lizenzfahrer Strafen bekommt, wenn man bei einem Rennen startet, dass nur für Hobbyfahrer ausgeschrieben ist. Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich keine Lizenz, ich könnte einige nette MTB Rennen dann nicht mehr bestreiten.


----------



## bjanbi (24. Oktober 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man als Lizenzfahrer Strafen bekommt, wenn man bei einem Rennen startet, dass nur für Hobbyfahrer ausgeschrieben ist. Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich keine Lizenz, ich könnte einige nette MTB Rennen dann nicht mehr bestreiten.


Genau das ist auch der Punkt bei mir. Ich bin 26 Jahre lang mit BDR-Lizenz MTB-Rennen gefahren und nie verstanden, wieso das mit mehr Einschränkungen als Vorteilen versehen war. Vergleicht man die Situation Ender der 1990er Jahre im CC mit heute und betrachtet die Größe der Starterfelder, erkannt man wie stark das Interesse abgenommen hat. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der BDR mit seiner "Regulierungswut" und Strafandrohungen viele Fahrer vergrault hat.
Ich fühle mich seit diesem Jahr (erstmals ohne Lizenz) richtig befreit. Schade nur, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr bei offiziellen Meisterschaften starten darf. Einmal Deutscher Marathonmeister zu werden, hätte mir schon noch gefallen. Aber die AK Senioren3 wird in den letzten Jahren ja sowieso kaum ausgeschrieben.


----------



## xbiker1000 (24. Oktober 2016)

Tja ... bei dem Thema würde ich mir mal wünschen, dass es wie beim Fußball wäre. Da betreiben einfach alle organisierten Sport und ich hab noch nie gehört, dass sich jemand weigert einen Spielerpass zu ziehen


----------



## bjanbi (24. Oktober 2016)

Denkste,...auch im Fußball gibt es Hobby-Ligen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Oktober 2016)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Denkste,...auch im Fußball gibt es Hobby-Ligen.



Na ja ... aber nicht mal annähernd in der Form, wie wir das hier im Radsport betreiben. Der Gedanke, der hinter dem System steckt ist im Radsport komplett vor die Hunde gegangen ... Ich habe eine Lizenz, bin aber trotzdem Hobbyfahrer. Ich habe eine Familie, einen Bürojob mit 40 Stunden die Woche und ein Haus um das ich mich kümmere. Mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass ich durch die Plastikkarte mit Bild 50 Watt mehr treten kann. Und so wird das bei den meisten Lizenzinhabern aussehen. Als Lizenzfahrer bin ich aber bei Rennen versichert. Und darum geht es. Normalerweise müsste man als Rennveranstalter von den Hobbyfahrern mehr Startgeld nehmen. Die muss man nämlich extra Versichern. Die Lizenz ist der Nachweiß für den organisierten Sport. Bei einem Hobbyfahrer kann ich als Veranstalter nicht nachvollziehen, ob der überhaupt in einem Verein ist. Und das ist das nächste Problem im Radsport. Das viele der Meinung sind, sie müssten in keinen Verein gehen. 300€ für ein paar Radschuhe ist kein Problem ... aber 70€ Jahresbeitrag in einem Verein habe viele nicht übrig. In ein paar Jahren wird man feststellen, dass die Veranstaltungen immer weniger werden, weil die Verein aussterben.


----------



## Wubber (25. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Aber 70€ Jahresbeitrag in einem Verein habe viele nicht übrig. In ein paar Jahren wird man feststellen, dass die Veranstaltungen immer weniger werden, weil die Verein aussterben.



Ich würde sogar in einen Verein gehen, aber alle Vereine bei uns fahren Rennrad. Ein Mountenbikeverrein in dem jetzt locker trainiert wird, habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Kunstrrad gibt es auch noch in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (25. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> ... aber 70€ Jahresbeitrag in einem Verein habe viele nicht übrig. In ein paar Jahren wird man feststellen, dass die Veranstaltungen immer weniger werden, weil die Verein aussterben.



Welchen Vorteil hat es denn im Verein für einen individuellen MTB´ler, was macht den Verein attraktiv, wozu braucht man den?


----------



## racingforlife (25. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Na ja ... aber nicht mal annähernd in der Form, wie wir das hier im Radsport betreiben. Der Gedanke, der hinter dem System steckt ist im Radsport komplett vor die Hunde gegangen ... Ich habe eine Lizenz, bin aber trotzdem Hobbyfahrer. Ich habe eine Familie, einen Bürojob mit 40 Stunden die Woche und ein Haus um das ich mich kümmere. Mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass ich durch die Plastikkarte mit Bild 50 Watt mehr treten kann. Und so wird das bei den meisten Lizenzinhabern aussehen. Als Lizenzfahrer bin ich aber bei Rennen versichert. Und darum geht es. Normalerweise müsste man als Rennveranstalter von den Hobbyfahrern mehr Startgeld nehmen. Die muss man nämlich extra Versichern. Die Lizenz ist der Nachweiß für den organisierten Sport. Bei einem Hobbyfahrer kann ich als Veranstalter nicht nachvollziehen, ob der überhaupt in einem Verein ist. Und das ist das nächste Problem im Radsport. Das viele der Meinung sind, sie müssten in keinen Verein gehen. 300€ für ein paar Radschuhe ist kein Problem ... aber 70€ Jahresbeitrag in einem Verein habe viele nicht übrig. In ein paar Jahren wird man feststellen, dass die Veranstaltungen immer weniger werden, weil die Verein aussterben.



Nachher fragt noch jemand ob man bei einer CTF/RTF oder einem Rennen helfen kann.

Lieber teure Veranstaltungen von Agenturen anstatt selbst etwas veranstalten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (25. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat es denn im Verein für einen individuellen MTB´ler, was macht den Verein attraktiv, wozu braucht man den?



Man ist versichert, bekommt Bekleidung günstig oder gestellt.
Bei rad-net veröffentlichte Platzierungen werden honoriert.

Es gibt Jugendarbeit, Nachwuchs-/Talentförderung und dadurch auch den Profi-Sport.

Bezahlbare Veranstaltungen haben wir den Ehrenamt zu verdanken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EDA (25. Oktober 2016)

Können Vereine auch die Vergabe einer Lizenz an einen Sportler verweigern? Was wäre dann aus Sportlersicht zu tun?


----------



## Stoni (25. Oktober 2016)

...neuen Verein suchen!


----------



## racingforlife (25. Oktober 2016)

Warum sollte das ein Verein machen, wenn der Sportler nicht gesperrt ist?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EDA (25. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Warum sollte das ein Verein machen, wenn der Sportler nicht gesperrt ist?


Das Frage ich mich auch. Ist ein echter Fall. Der Sportler hatte noch nie eine Lizenz und ist auch nicht gesperrt oder Ähnliches. In dem Verein sind auch bereits etliche Lizenzfahrer. Würde mich interessieren, wie der Verband das sieht. Das kann ja nicht in Interesse des Verbandes und des Sports sein.


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat es denn im Verein für einen individuellen MTB´ler, was macht den Verein attraktiv, wozu braucht man den?



Wer vertritt denn bitte deine Interessen? Lass das mal schön die alten Leute aus dem Wandervereinen machen... Dann ist bald nichts mehr mit MTB fahren im Wald! Oder verhandelst du z.B. auch als einzelner individueller MTB'ler für dich als Einzelperson mit der Forst ob du irgendwelche Trails nutzen darfst?

Und bei einem Rennen eines Vereins warst du ja am Wochenende scheinbar auch unterwegs .....


----------



## Stoni (25. Oktober 2016)

Da bin ich ja bei Dir, aber was sind denn nun die Vorteile für 70€ pro Jahr - sorry, hab oben den smiley vergessen!


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja bei Dir, aber was sind denn nun die Vorteile für 70€ pro Jahr - sorry, hab oben den smiley vergessen!



Schau doch einfach mal auf www.ddmc-solling.de vorbei ... Da wirst du einiges finden. Ich kann natürlich nur für den Verein sprechen, in dem ich Mitglied bin. Ein Vereinskollege hat es diese Jahr nach unserem Marathon Rennen kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht mit dem Satz: "Jetzt haben wir für diese Jahr unsere Schuldigkeit getan und können mit gutem Gewissen zu den anderen Veranstaltung fahren." Das gehört natürlich auch dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (25. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Als Lizenzfahrer bin ich aber bei Rennen versichert.


Ich als Hobbyfahrer auch, Privat versichert nicht über Veranstalter.



bjanbi schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der BDR mit seiner "Regulierungswut" und Strafandrohungen viele Fahrer vergrault hat.



Nicht nur die Fahrer. Ist in anderen Sportarten, z.B. Triathlon, das Gleiche Problem.


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Oktober 2016)

naishy schrieb:


> Ich als Hobbyfahrer auch, Privat versichert nicht über Veranstalter.



Dann wünsche ich dir, dass das der Typ der hinter dir Fährt und dir ins Rad ballert das auch ist ... Vielleicht mit etwas Glück ... aber wer weiß ...


----------



## gewichtheber (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich lebe in Norddeutschland, hier sind MTB-Rennen rar gesät. Ich starte so oft ich es kann, bin Mitglied in einem Verein. Eine Lizenz zu ziehen fände ich reizvoll, ich würde gern mal um einen Landesmeistertitel, oder zumindest die Platzierungen mitfahren. Wenn mich die Lizenz aber daran hindert an anderen Rennen teilzunehmen, dann ist es eher eine Belastung, die ich mir nicht antun werde. Ich kann mich täuschen, aber so viele Rennen stehen im Kalender des BDR nicht drinnen


----------



## Peter88 (26. Oktober 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber so viele Rennen stehen im Kalender des BDR nicht drinnen



Habe auch in Norddeuschland gewohnt. Außer dem Kyffhäuser Berg Rennen waren alle Rennen die ich fahren wollte beim BDR bzw beim Landesverband eingetragen.
Also 80% der XCO/XCM Rennen sind es bestimmt die gemeldet sind.

Ansonsten kann ich deine Argumentation verstehen, auch wenn ich mich anderes entschieden habe.


----------



## naishy (26. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir, dass das der Typ der hinter dir Fährt und dir ins Rad ballert das auch ist ... Vielleicht mit etwas Glück ... aber wer weiß ...



Hoffentlich ist der Freizeitbiker, der mich am Wochenende im Wald übern Haufn fährt versichert. Am Besten ich bleib daheim, man weiss ja nie.


----------



## xbiker1000 (26. Oktober 2016)

naishy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der Freizeitbiker, der mich am Wochenende im Wald übern Haufn fährt versichert. Am Besten ich bleib daheim, man weiss ja nie.


Das ist doch was ganz anderes.  Bei einem Rennen ist noch der Veranstalter "im Boot".


----------



## Scuta (27. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Das ist doch was ganz anderes.  Bei einem Rennen ist noch der Veranstalter "im Boot".



So lange nicht viel passiert ausser Knochenbrüche "schreit kein Hahn danach". Wenn du mit Querschnittslähmung wieder aufwachst....kannst mal schauen was du von der Normalen Hobby Versicherung bekommst. Vom Veranstalter bekommst auch keinen Cent! Querschnittslähmungen passieren leider Jährlich im Bereich Rasport. Ist nur ein Beispiel....
Der andere Grund für eine Lizenz ist einfach: Ich trainiere das ganze Jahr und möchte mich inkl. Doping Kontrollen messen! 

..


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

DAnn lasst euch mal die Police des Veranstalters oder des Vereins zeigen, insbesondere die Beträge im teilweisen Invaliditätsfall (was u.a. bei Knochenbruch schnell zum Tragen kommen kann), dann werden wahrscheinlich einige hell erwachen........

Mit viel Pech hat der Veranstalter keine Versicherung und geht vielleicht unbewusst voll in die Haftung; was da bei kleinen Vereinen dann zu holen ist, kann man sich selbst errechnen........dann kannste nur noch an die Personen der Vereinsleitung gerichtlich rangehen - ein langer trockener, aber wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher Weg.......der bei denen durchaus zur privaten Insolvenz führen kann.


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Oktober 2016)

Die privaten Versicherungen zahlen bei einem Rennen nicht. Daher ist eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft fast schon zwingend. 
Außerdem die ca. 60 € im Jahr sind gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Die privaten Versicherungen zahlen bei einem Rennen nicht. Daher ist eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft fast schon zwingend.



Meine private Unfallversicherung hat bei 2 Zwischenfällen während einer Veranstaltung problemlos gezahlt.

- Wirbelsäule 2x gebrochen
- Grundgelenk rechter Finger zertrümmert

Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft hat im ersten Fall bestanden. Die Versicherung des Vereins hatte gar nichts gezahlt. Die Summen, die dort generell im Spiel sind reichen nicht mal aus um im Falle eines Falles nicht zu verhungern.


----------



## naishy (2. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Meine private Unfallversicherung hat bei 2 Zwischenfällen während einer Veranstaltung problemlos gezahlt.
> 
> - Wirbelsäule 2x gebrochen
> - Grundgelenk rechter Finger zertrümmert
> ...



Danke!


----------



## pug304 (14. November 2016)

wenn wir schon in einem Forum sind, dass eng mit DIMB und IDRT zusammenarbeitet 

wie wäre es mit einer Mitgliedschaft im IDRT? Damit bist Du im Training als auch in Rennen versichert. Lizenz ist nicht zwingend, versichert ist man trotzdem.


----------

